# Web-Stream läuft zu schnell



## rflx (15. November 2005)

Hallo

Habe folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich z.B. Internet-Radio abspielen will, läuft der Stream im Windows Media Player und RealPlayer zu schnell (wie wenn man bei einer Schallplatte mit der Hand umdrehen würde).
Danach muss er immer wieder Puffern weil es zu schnell läuft.

Habe bei den Player-Einstellungen nichts einstellen können.

OS: Windows 2000 Pro

Danke und Gruss

rflx


----------



## BSA (15. November 2005)

Versuchs doch mal mit nem Programm das die Streams abspielt, vielleicht läufts ja damit besser!


----------



## turboprinz (15. November 2005)

HiHo,
welche Sebder hörst du dir denn übers Internet an? Versuche es doch mal mit dem Programm "Phonostar" das ist ein Player, der sich aufs Internetradio spezialisiert hat.

Gruß der TURBOprinz

PS @ BSA: Was sollte dieser völlig unnütze Kommentar von dir?  

*<edit by Sven Mintel>
Downloadlink editiert...führt jetzt zur Downloadseite
</edit>
*


----------



## BSA (16. November 2005)

Was heißt hier völlig unnützer Kommentar, sorry ich habe mich wahrscheinlich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Es gibt Programme mit denen man die Streams abspielen kann (Ja, der WMP gehört auch dazu), aber ich meine zum Beispiel Audio 180° oder so. Das benutze ich und das ist ziemlich vielseitig (Streams aufnehmen, MP3's bearbeiten, Audiofiles Konvertieren etc.). 

Und wenn du auf ein Programm verlinkst, solltest du evt. auch die Webseite dazu angeben, du glaubst doch nicht etwa das ich mir diese .exe Datei Runterladen würde, oder? Wer weiß was das ist bzw. was das für ein Virus oder ähnliches sein kann, auch wenn es von Phonostar.de kommt.

Gruß BSA


----------



## turboprinz (16. November 2005)

HiHo,
dann lerne gefälligst richtiges Deutsch, damit du dich beim nächsten mal besser und einleuchtender Ausdrücken kannst!
Das hier ist ein Hilfeforum, falls du es vergessen haben solltest, das heißt hier sind Leute drinn die anderen Leuten *helfen* wollen! Also wirst du hier wohl kaum und nur in einem sehr unwarscheinlichen Fall jemanden finden, der Viren o.ä. verteilen will! Vielelicht solltest du mal darüber nachdenken warum du hier bist, bevor du solch harte Argumente bringst! Desweiteren schreibst du auch, dass er sich ein Programm aus dem Internet laden soll...jemanden (bitte nicht falsch verstehen!) der nicht so viel Ahnung von Computern hat, frei auf's Netz los zu lassen finde ich persönlich verwerflicher, als einen direkten Link zu der *richtigen* Seite!

Gruß der TURBOprinz

PS @ rflx: Versuchs mit nem spezialisierten Programm und Poste mal die Ereignisse


----------



## Azi (16. November 2005)

turboprinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS @ rflx: Versuchs mit nem spezialisierten Programm und Poste mal die Ereignisse





			
				BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuchs doch mal mit nem Programm das die Streams abspielt, vielleicht läufts ja damit besser!





			
				turboprinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS @ BSA: Was sollte dieser völlig unnütze Kommentar von dir?



   Ich glaube, hier stimmt etwas nicht    

@rflx
Ich weiß nicht, aber vielleicht kann es auch am Browser liegen... Probier mal Firefox, oder, falls du genau diesen schon benutzt, den IE.


----------



## BSA (16. November 2005)

Ich weiß auch nicht was turboprinz hier von mir will!
Egal, ich bin schon nen bissl länger hier!

Gruß BSA


----------



## Dr Dau (17. November 2005)

Hallo!

Meint ihr nicht dass es erstmal geklärt werden sollte, um was für ein Streamingformat es sich überhaupt handelt?

Die Möglichkeit dass es sich um ein serverseitiges Problem handeln könnte, solte auch nicht ausser acht gelassen werden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. November 2005)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich glaube, hier stimmt etwas nicht



Was hier nicht stimmt, ist der Fakt, dass turboprinz und BSA entweder die selbe Person sind oder sich zumindest persönlich kennen/in der selben Firma arbeiten.

Sollte das 1. Zutreffen: für sotwas gibt es Fachärzte

im 2. Fall: vielleicht klärt ihr eure Probleme besser mal in einem persönlichen Gespräch.


Wieauchimmer: eure privaten Meinungsunterschiede lasst hier in Zukunft bitte raus


----------



## BSA (17. November 2005)

Sorry Sven!

Du hast recht, wir kennen und persönlich und arbeiten in der gleichen Firma 
Und das war eigentlich nur Spaß, den wir jetzt per PM weiterführen. Also nocheinmal Entschudligung dafür!

Gruß BSA


----------



## turboprinz (17. November 2005)

HiHo,
auch ich möchte mcih dafür entschuldigen. Mich aber trotzdem interessieren, wie es mit dem Problem bei rflx aussieht?!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## rflx (29. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Egal ob ich mit dem Windows Media Player oder mit dem Real Player es abspiele.. Das Resultat bleibt gleich.. :/

Beispiele:
Windows Media Player: -> Radio Tuner
RealPlayer: -> egal welche *.rm Dateien

Gruss *cuga


----------

